# Show Birds!!!!



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I have finally decided on a breed! (Sorta) So my YEPA director had suggested that I get RIR bantam chicks from a personal friend and one of the best show lines of bantam RIR in the US anyhoo the good thing is that I'm finally gonna show even if it isn't my absolute breed of choice but it's just for starters till I get in the groove of breeding and showing!! Then I can get a breed I am more passionate about


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

P.s I went to a show today and there was a lady there who is supper passionate abt blue chickens lol  fortunately for me I have a beautiful blue Isbar cockerel that made us quick friends lmao


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Stein what line is the rir bantams from? I have a friend out here who breeds and her daughters show rirs all over the east coast


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Well idk the line but I do know that she has twin daughters


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Steinwand. I understand a passion for breeding and showing. I don't understand the bantam part, LOL. Have you ever thought of Buckeyes? They seem to have quite a following. I don't know much about the breed but it seems to be a good group of people to be in. If you start a thread that is titled "Buckeyes", owners seem to have radar and all find the forum that mentions them. Just a thought.

I have to see that the serious breeders at the top cull a lot of birds to keep the potential ones. Possibly hundreds. I would have to think about less rare birds that have a very large gene pool. ME could give some advice on rarer breeds because of the complications she's had with breeding.

Personally I would hatch my own, vaccinate them for everything, and keep the show chickens separate to help avoid spreading diseases to your entire flock. Not all people bring disease free birds to shows. Also buying older birds from breeders is a risk no matter what they say. NPIP does not cover much and there are diseases that won't show up in quarantine. This all is important to consider . It's not easy.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I have thought abt the complications (thank god there is a very intelligent breeder in Tennessee that I'm friends with and we are gonna work on the breed sorta together she'll give me some pro breeding advice and yes culling too is major important) I've already dismissed Buckeyes because there's a guy who lives close to us who has the best birds all around I believe, also the only reason I'm getting bantams is because of space and there are more bantam shows than large fowl shows so that's why other wise I think bantams are totally useless lol


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Also I'm getting a bunch of chicks from her so I can cull to a select few also I'm in the process of building three show chicken coops for my three breeding groups I would like all of my forum Family  to help give me advice etc and support me through culling season  also I'm not gonna start Breeding and then stop like I don't think I can do it! I will do it! The best way to learn is to make mistakes so we Never make them again! And this is a lifelong dream that's finally coming together and I hope I can breed till I die


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

That Buckeye thread should be erased..........


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> That Buckeye thread should be erased..........


NM I know what you mean, LOL. But they sure are a passionate bunch! I have very little knowledge about the breed or why some like it or special things they strive to breed for. Do you have any?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Steinwand is her name Toni? Her twin daughters show and win alot. If its her you are dealing with a really great woman . I know her personally and her birds are beautiful. She lives in NY state


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Yep! That's her!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

You hit the jackpot with her. Her daughters have sooo many ribbons and trophies. Her birds are amazing. Toni is beyond knowledgeable...


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

If you are serious about showing ask her for help, she will help you if you are serious.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm dead serious!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Are you going to meet her to get your chicks?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

What I want to know is why you have to cull less than perfect birds.Couldn't you rehome them?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I got 2 from toni that didnt meet her program, so yes some folks rehome


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

We are gonna talk about it still to be decided... 


Maryellen said:


> Are you going to meet her to get your chicks?


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> What I want to know is why you have to cull less than perfect birds.Couldn't you rehome them?


 I would cull the ones that are not friendly and have defects etc but the nice ones with defects I would rehome


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Toni's birds are all friendly. The ones i met all were, including her roosters..i have a rir langshan mix roo that came from her yard, he throws super friendly beautiful chicks. His temperment is amazing, we hold him, carry him around, he is great with his hens and people. You will be very happy with her stock


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Langshans are good roos. I've never had a bad Jersey either. Except one was a big chicken and always ran from me.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've seen breeders cull by death because they don't want to have their special breeds running around in everyone's hands. Then I've seen a few who ended up with a thousand chickens in a field because they couldn't kill them, so he took care of them. Then there was someone I knew that was "a breeder" that had a special flock of barred rocks and bred one batch at a time and rehomed the ones she didn't keep. That would be like me, but it's more or less breeding without the heart of a breeder. I think the market is good for bantams. But Steinwand, how far will you be getting into this? Are you looking to breed the perfect bird or just sell quality stock?

ME, I knew someone who was successful in keeping a new breeding flock separate from her Marek's flock . The new "coop" was an unused shed about 300 feet away from the others. I don't know how much property you have . And how you can plan biosecurity. With the mg, I think a blood test could get you some non carriers. There must be literature involved .


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Karen, the only birds that tested positive for mareks were the birds vaccinated for it, so woukdnt that be safe im in the clear?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

In my whole flock of Marek's exposed chickens with or without vaccines, only one of 8 was found to die of Marek's when sent to the lab.. The rest died of other causes. I wrote "Marek's exposed" on the submission form.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I started a new thread so not to clog this one


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I've seen breeders cull by death because they don't want to have their special breeds running around in everyone's hands. Then I've seen a few who ended up with a thousand chickens in a field because they couldn't kill them, so he took care of them. Then there was someone I knew that was "a breeder" that had a special flock of barred rocks and bred one batch at a time and rehomed the ones she didn't keep. That would be like me, but it's more or less breeding without the heart of a breeder. I think the market is good for bantams. But Steinwand, how far will you be getting into this? Are you looking to breed the perfect bird or just sell quality stock?
> 
> ME, I knew someone who was successful in keeping a new breeding flock separate from her Marek's flock . The new "coop" was an unused shed about 300 feet away from the others. I don't know how much property you have . And how you can plan biosecurity. With the mg, I think a blood test could get you some non carriers. There must be literature involved .


 Believe it or not I've read multiple books on Nazi breeding they all wanted to create the "perfect" breed of pure German genes, anyhoo the perfect animal/breed does not exist I'll breed to the most perfect as I can get to the holy "standard" and sell quality stock during the spring season and whenever I need to get rid of my adults to make room for the younger birds still planning my breeding system


----------

